# nada a ver



## orquídea selvagem

Usamos esta expressão com freqüência gostaria de saber como fica em espanhol?


1)Não tive *nada a ver* com o fato.

2)Isso não tem *nada que ver* com o assunto tratado na reunião.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

É "nada que ver" para as duas:

1) No tuve nada que ver con el hecho.

2) Eso no tiene nada que ver con el asunto tratado en la reunión.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Grata Giorgio Lontano.


----------



## Tomby

Orquídea: se você quiser realçar a negação com a resposta [excelente resposta] do Giorgio Lontano pode incluir o advérbio "absolutamente":
1) No tuve *absolutamente* nada que ver con el hecho.
2) Eso no tiene nada *absolutamente* que ver con el asunto tratado en la reunión.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## brazil67

Hola a todos, buenas tardes

Me pueden ayudar? Es una expresión informal de Brasil y necesito en español, se usa cuando alguna cosa que alguien habló, no tiene sentido...

Ejemplos:

- Acho que nunca vou aprender a falar espanhol! 
- *Nada vê!* é só estudar e treinar que voce consegue!

- Acho ela não foi no meu casamento porque não gosta de mim
-* Nada vê!* ela não foi porque estava doente.

Gracias, saludos e dudas desde Brasil!


----------



## Mangato

En ese contesto decimos *qué bah*!

Es una negación. Significa *eso* *no es así*,


----------



## curlyboy20

brazil67 said:


> Hola a todos, buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Me pueden ayudar? Es una expresión informal de Brasil y *la *necesito en español. *S*e usa cuando alguna cosa que alguien habló no tiene sentido.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> - Acho que nunca vou aprender a falar espanhol!
> - *Nada vê!* é só estudar e treinar que voce consegue!
> 
> - Acho ela não foi no meu casamento porque não gosta de mim
> -* Nada vê!* ela não foi porque estava doente.
> 
> Gracias, saludos e *y* dudas desde Brasil!


 
Em espanhol se diz, "Nada que ver" ou "para nada".

- Creo que nunca voy a aprender a hablar portugués.
- ¡Nada que ver! Hay que estudiar y praticar.

- Creo que ella no vino a mi boda porque no le caigo bien.
- ¡Para nada! No vino porque estaba enferma.

Não quero ser chato, mas não se esqueça dos acento e da pontuação


----------



## ManPaisa

brazil67 said:


> Hola a todos, buenas tardes
> 
> Me pueden ayudar? Es una expresión informal de Brasil y necesito en español, se usa cuando alguna cosa que alguien habló, no tiene sentido...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> - Acho que nunca vou aprender a falar espanhol!
> - *Nada vê!* é só estudar e treinar que voce consegue!
> 
> - Acho ela não foi no meu casamento porque não gosta de mim
> -* Nada vê!* ela não foi porque estava doente.
> 
> Gracias, saludos e dudas desde Brasil!


 
Não é *nada a ver* em português?
Em espanhol seria *nada que ver.*


----------



## coquis14

curlyboy20 said:


> Em espanhol se diz, "Nada que ver" ou "para nada".
> 
> - Creo que nunca voy a aprender a hablar portugués.
> - ¡Nada que ver! Hay que estudiar y praticar.
> 
> - Creo que ella no vino a mi boda porque no le caigo bien.
> - ¡Para nada! No vino porque estaba enferma.
> 
> Não quero ser chato, mas não se esqueça dos acento e da pontuação


 Concordo aí , mas acho que há mais opções segundo o contexto.

Abraços


----------



## curlyboy20

Tem razão, podem haver mais opções. "Nada que ver" também pode significar em português "que nada!". Por exemplo:

- Argentina le va a ganar a Perú en el partido de futbol.
- ¡Nada que ver!


----------



## Vanda

Sim, no português é *nada a ver., *e já temos uma discussão sobre o assunto.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

brazil67 said:


> Hola a todos, buenas tardes
> 
> Me pueden ayudar? Es una expresión informal de Brasil y necesito en español, se usa cuando alguna cosa que alguien habló, no tiene sentido...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> - Acho que nunca vou aprender a falar espanhol!
> - *Nada vê!* é só estudar e treinar que voce consegue!
> 
> - Acho ela não foi no meu casamento porque não gosta de mim
> -* Nada vê!* ela não foi porque estava doente.
> 
> Gracias, saludos e dudas desde Brasil!


 
Por acá, la versión informal (oral) de "nada que ver" sería: *Ná que ver.* Algunos dicen inclusive: *Ná que'er*.

No se si es igual en otros países.

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> Sim, no português é *nada a ver., *e já temos uma discussão sobre o assunto.


 Fiquei confuso Vanda , porque é que foram aunados os fios?.
Trata-se da mesma expressão?


----------



## ManPaisa

coquis14 said:


> Fiquei confuso Vanda , porque é que foram aunados os fios?.
> Trata-se da mesma expressão?


 
É que *nada vê* e simplesmente a transcrição de uma pronúncia coloquial de *nada a ver.*


----------



## ManPaisa

Mangato said:


> En ese contesto decimos *qué bah*!
> 
> Es una negación. Significa *eso* *no es así*,


 
En castellano es *¡qué va!*

Del DRAE:
_*qué va*__*.*_
_1. loc. interj. coloq. quia._
_*quia.*_
_(De qué ha [de ser])._
_1. interj. coloq. U. para denotar incredulidad o negación._

*Bah* no puede ir precedido de que.

PD-  Es *contexto*, no *contesto*.


----------



## Lorena993

E o contrário que também é bastante usual no Brasil, como ficaria em espanhol?

Por exemplo

Acho que você tinha que me dar essa calça, ela tem tudo a ver comigo.

Tudo a ver com o clima aquela música que tocou na festa.


----------



## zema

Lorena993 said:


> E o contrário que também é bastante usual no Brasil, como ficaria em espanhol?
> 
> Por exemplo
> 
> Acho que você tinha que me dar essa calça, ela tem tudo a ver comigo.
> 
> Tudo a ver com o clima aquela música que tocou na festa.


A veces se escucha "tiene todo que ver" pero no es frecuente, creo que es más por oposición a "no tiene nada que ver". Es más común, en todo caso, decir "tiene mucho que ver conmigo".

Ahora, en tus frases, por acá podríamos decir, por ejemplo:
 Tendrías que darme ese pantalón, va perfecto conmigo/tiene toda mi onda (informal)
La musica iba perfecto*/encajaba justo/pegaba re bien con el clima/ambiente

*Es muy común escuchar "iba perfecta", supongo que lo más correcto será "iba perfecto" porque funciona como adverbio.


----------

